# NEEDED: DIY Truck Bow Holder



## FLDXT (Feb 15, 2008)

I hate toting my bow around in my truck w/o the case, and I hate the big stinkin case. Does anybody have any idea for a truck mounted bow holder that will keep your bow from getting beat to heck? I saw some online but they are not really what I want. Just thought I would throw that out there.


----------



## UniversalFrost (Jan 13, 2009)

i use my behind the seat gunrack and then attached some velcro straps to the top and bottom holders so I can cinch down the string and the riser so the bow doesn't rattle around. 

JOE


----------



## Lukenbow (Apr 5, 2007)

*Better check your state laws!!*

Here in Michigan you can not carry a bow uncased in your vehicle. Kinda crazy but I saw it and thought wow. Last year I would carry a soft case and just slide it in the case without zipping it up. By the law I could have gotten in trouble.


----------



## EKUHUNTER (Sep 3, 2008)

thats the dumbest law ever...what are you gonna do whoop it out knock an arrow and shoot an officer as he walks to ur car.....hed have to be pretty "slow" to not be able to react to something like that.....


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

I use window gun rack


----------



## UniversalFrost (Jan 13, 2009)

yeah, whats next? probably gonna have to get a serial number and permit for a baseball bat or a golf club since they are more dangerous up close. 

I wonder how many crimes invovle a bow as the weapon? I am guessing single digits nationwide. 

Joe


----------



## Lukenbow (Apr 5, 2007)

*It even gets better!!Michigan law read it!!*

This is a question to the DNR.
Sorry this will be the last post on this as I don't want to highjack the thread.
---- 01/11/2003 12:50 PM ---------------------------------------------
I am told that the penalty for carrying an uncased bow in a vehicle that is not in the trunk is $60. Is this true if it is unstrung? Is there any risk for loss of hunting privileges? And finally, how long has this regulation, as stated, been in place? 

Answer 
At 01/13/2003 07:49 AM we wrote - 

The potential penalty, as established by state law, is up to 90 days in jail and a $500.00 fine. What is assessed on an individual case is within the exclusive jurisdiction of the courts.

The law with regards to the transport of bows is as follows:

"... a person shall not transport or have in possession a bow in or upon a vehicle, unless the bow is unstrung, enclosed in a case, or carried in the trunk of a vehicle."

Thus, an unstrung bow in a vehicle is not a violation per se.

In any violation of the fish and game laws the court could potentially order a license revocation although revocations are generally reserved for the most serious of violations.

The regulation regarding the transport of bows has been in place at least since 1980 and probably much earlier 




Sorry, Luke


----------



## FLDXT (Feb 15, 2008)

Those laws stink, down here I ride around with my bow uncased in the back seat, a ruger ranch rifle between my passenger seat and center console ready to go, and a .40 Walther in my door, I do have a CCP but I have been carrying a rifle like that since I was 16. I have pulled over numerous times (speeding) by Sheriff's office and State Troopers never had a problem. The only problem I ever had was about 5 am going to work during a curfew after a hurricane, I ran a big ranch and had to get their early, it was crazy down here and I had AR-15 tacked out and some other random rifles and handguns in my truck, and a a trooper stopped me, she gave me hell for a while but then let me go.


----------



## JPizzle (Sep 10, 2007)

I used to put my bow on the dashboard so it was out of the way in the truck. I have been thinking about this too. I want to come up with something as I cant really put it on the gun rack when driving and it is in the way with a passenger. 

Can you have a rifle on a back truck window gun rack in Michigan. If not, I would have left Rich Rod in WV and worked on getting some of the laws fixed.


----------



## FLDXT (Feb 15, 2008)

I used to have a roof top gun rack that was great, in fact I flipped the truck front over end and both guns were still in the rack when it landed on its tires. My new truck has airbags on the roof and I can't mount it without either removing the airbags or putting a hole in my roof, neither of which I care to do. I would hate putting it on my dash because it gets so hot and everybody can see it. A roof top mount would be best, just thought that someone might have some ideas.


----------



## Lrgmouth (Jan 23, 2008)

I have one of these.
http://www.gunsaddle.com/bowsaddle.htm


----------



## 4cslabs (Jan 29, 2009)

FLDXT said:


> I used to have a roof top gun rack that was great, in fact I flipped the truck front over end and both guns were still in the rack when it landed on its tires. My new truck has airbags on the roof and I can't mount it without either removing the airbags or putting a hole in my roof, neither of which I care to do. I would hate putting it on my dash because it gets so hot and everybody can see it. A roof top mount would be best, just thought that someone might have some ideas.


So where did you get such a rack and are they still available?
Or is your for sale, since you can't use it anymore?
Please PM me if you have info for me 
Thanks


----------



## oddg241 (Nov 26, 2004)

*rear window and behind seat mount*

I had a rear window gun mount. Bent the holders out a bit. The rubber coating grips bow well. In another truck (a regular cab) I had same set up but mounted it below window and behind seat on rear wall.


----------



## Redwolf17 (Dec 14, 2008)

Lukenbow said:


> Here in Michigan you can not carry a bow uncased in your vehicle. Kinda crazy but I saw it and thought wow. Last year I would carry a soft case and just slide it in the case without zipping it up. By the law I could have gotten in trouble.



Just a thought on this but, maybe it's for protection from an accident, having it flying around inside the vehicle? Just a thought...

I'm trying to find the link in the DIY section, but I saw a post where someone made one that mounted on the roof of the cab and clamped the bow in to place. If I come across it again I'll post the link.


----------



## EKUHUNTER (Sep 3, 2008)

if that were the case then they oughta put a law on hauling tv's, and stuff like that as well..because that would do just as much damage..... ok im done ranting...........


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

Some nimrod probably shot at a deer from his truck with a bow once upon a time and lawmakers decided that the no-hunting from a vehicle law wasn't enough. Had to require casing of the bow too, to reduce the temptation.


----------



## deercrazy56 (Feb 17, 2009)

i have a toyota tacoma and the back seat folds completely flat. By adding 2 velcro straps to the backs of the seats that flip down my bow rides nice and secure on the back floor. Sorry i dont have a digital camera that works right now but i will get pictures when i can.


----------



## QuickReflex (Jul 28, 2008)

I made a bow holder for my ext.cab F350 its just 3/4" x1/8" flat bar bent in a S shape the back is bent to the conture of the rear seat the front is just basicly a hook ,I painted them & put heat shrink on them now my bow hangs on the front of my back seat . They work great unless you have passangers which I never have .


----------



## dgallow (Jan 7, 2009)

*Roof mount racks*



4cslabs said:


> So where did you get such a rack and are they still available?
> Or is your for sale, since you can't use it anymore?
> Please PM me if you have info for me
> Thanks


These are awsome! http://www.bigskyracks.com/


----------



## whiteflag (Apr 7, 2008)

search "bow caddy" they work great and simple enough to build yourself if your handy.


----------



## blkblu1 (Nov 27, 2008)

i took a soft case sewed some velcro loops on(to loop around the headrests) and was good to go


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

When I was bowhunting on a military installation in Alabama in the '70s the law stated that after shooting hours ended, you had to have your bow unstrung or locked as you walked out of the woods (gun unloaded too). Same law applied as you walked into your stand before legal shooting hours. Ever try to string a bow 20' up in a pine tree? Don't know if this was Alabama law or Army law.


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

Not being a stick in the mud , but is it really that hard to put the bow in a soft case?
I would never think of driving around with my bow on the dash!
Not only for the heat/sun (string strech and limb deterioration) issues,but also because in a crash I don't want the 6 razor sharp broadheads flying around my cab!

Back window racks are the same thing with sun and heat issues.

In my extended cab p/u I have no problem sliding a soft cased bow in the back floor area!
With my cap on,I use my SKB hard case,and it really isn't a problem.

I have well over $1000.00 invested in my hunting bow,and much more into my target rig , so I will take the extra effort to protect it !


----------



## FLDXT (Feb 15, 2008)

mjgonehunting said:


> Not being a stick in the mud , but is it really that hard to put the bow in a soft case?
> I would never think of driving around with my bow on the dash!
> Not only for the heat/sun (string strech and limb deterioration) issues,but also because in a crash I don't want the 6 razor sharp broadheads flying around my cab!
> 
> ...


I have no problem with putting my bow in a soft case, the problem arrises when I have to slam on my breaks with all the great drivers moving to my state daily and my soft case and all goes flying into the backseat, or across the floor. I was looking for a way to store the bow, where it wouldn't be in the way, it was secure, and easy to get to. Like some of the gun racks out there.


----------



## Kota (Apr 11, 2003)

*Nope*

Can you have a rifle on a back truck window gun rack in Michigan. If not, I would have left Rich Rod in WV and worked on getting some of the laws fixed.[/QUOTE]

You could if it was unloaded and in a case. You cannot carry any firearm or bow in the vehicle if it is uncased or loaded.


----------



## Archerfish (Feb 20, 2008)

It's Illegal here in Illinois also,and the term "vehicle" applies to Boats,Motorcycles,ATV's,Bikes and Horses.
pretty much anything that can haul a person,you have to have 
your Bow in a case to carry it.


----------



## FLDXT (Feb 15, 2008)

Kota said:


> Can you have a rifle on a back truck window gun rack in Michigan. If not, I would have left Rich Rod in WV and worked on getting some of the laws fixed.


You could if it was unloaded and in a case. You cannot carry any firearm or bow in the vehicle if it is uncased or loaded.[/QUOTE]

You can in FL


----------



## Rchr (Jul 3, 2003)

I would suggest the Bowstow or the bow caddy. From what you said I think the bow stow might be more in line with what you are looking for. They were a sponsor here but they closed but I think I could probably still find one if you really wanted one.


----------

